# my drawings



## Holified 2x (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## machomuu (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks more like SSJ 3 1/2. but still pretty good.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Looks more like SSJ 3 1/2. but still pretty good.


Thx


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 6, 2011)

Needs more hair
But it is a really good drawing


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 6, 2011)

5 more pics comin up hope u like em


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 6, 2011)

Prince Of Persia


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 6, 2011)

Sasuke Curse Seal 2 with no wings


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 6, 2011)

Naruto Fox


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 6, 2011)

Last but not least Itachi


----------



## kudaku (Jun 6, 2011)

whoaa these drawings are amazing dude!
I like the naruto the most, i can see lots of talent in you, keep it up i can tell you'll go far!


----------



## hunter291 (Jun 6, 2011)

I like them very much, but you could have post these pictures in the first or atleast in one single post


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks yall i actually have a binder full of my drawings i just didn kno which ones to pick there pictures of anime and games an sorry about the multi posts i only did it cuz i name the thread gogeta instead of simply putting my drawings.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 8, 2011)

GTA China Town Wars  Cop




Joker




Ninja Gaiden




Dj hero (Game)




Bird man i think from a game or cartoon forgot




Ninja from virtual fighter




Chrono Trigger






What u think ?


----------



## kudaku (Jun 8, 2011)

so amazing, i keep coming back to this thread, so goooood, man i wish i could draw like you dude


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 8, 2011)

kudaku said:
			
		

> so amazing, i keep coming back to this thread, so goooood, man i wish i could draw like you dude


Thanks man


----------



## bashscrazy (Jun 8, 2011)

nice drawings you got there


----------

